# Mastitis : LSU Mastitis Clinic



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Louisiana State University Agricultural Center - Hill Farm Research Station, Mastitis Laboratory 3380 Highway 79, Homer, LA 71040 
(318) 927-9654


----------

